

Introducing ngTranslate - I18n for your AngularJS apps - PascalPrecht
https://github.com/PascalPrecht/ng-translate
Tell me what you guys think
======
taude
Nice work.

It would be great if you could make the translateProvider have external
sources, either a file or service that's downloaded or called on the server.
Even downloading Java property files (or something similar) would be really
great, since the client could use the same translation files that a lot of
back-end devs would be using on the server side.

Edit: just noticed that you linked to some other Angular libraries working on
localization. Nice, and helpful.

